# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Snel afvallen kan niet

## lauw8

Ik zie allemaal onderwerpen over snel afvallen, afslankpillen en hoe je het beste kan vermageren. Er is allang bewezen dat snel afvallen onmogelijk is en tevens erg ongezond. Wil je toch afvallen? Dan zul je je levensstijl voor een tijdje moeten veranderen. Je kan nog steeds zoveel eten als je wat je nu doet, maar dan alleen maar gezonde dingen, zoals groente, fruit en biologische producten. Als je hier meer over wilt weten is hier een goed artikel:
http://www.nubewust.nl/gezondheid/wa...en-niet-werkt/

----------


## Atleet

Wat verta je onder snel. Ik bulk en doe an cutten. Bij bulken loopt ook mijn lichaams vet op en bij het cutten haal ik het weer naar beneden. Dat naar beneden brengen van vet gaat bes snel vind ik personlijk Na 4 weken is er iets meer dan 3kg puur uit vet uit mijn lichaam weg echter is het totaal gewicht dan maar met 800gram naar beneden gegaan en vet vrije massa is toegenomen. Ik vind dit nog bet snel vind ik persoonlijk. Dus mijn vraag wat is snel, het dubbele van wat ik makkelijk kan bereiken of nog veel meer?

----------


## lauw8

> Wat versta je onder snel. Ik bulk en doe aan cutten. Bij bulken loopt ook mijn lichaams vet op en bij het cutten haal ik het weer naar beneden. Dat naar beneden brengen van vet gaat best snel vind ik persoonlijk Na 4 weken is er iets meer dan 3kg puur uit vet uit mijn lichaam weg echter is het totaal gewicht dan maar met 800gram naar beneden gegaan en vet vrije massa is toegenomen. Ik vind dit nog best snel vind ik persoonlijk. Dus mijn vraag wat is snel, het dubbele van wat ik makkelijk kan bereiken of nog veel meer?


Met snel afvallen bedoel ik dat veel diëten je beloven om in 2 maanden zo'n 10 kilo kwijt te raken. Dit is wel mogelijk, maar het zal er na het dieet weer dubbel zo hard bijkomen. Het probleem is ook vaak dat bij het volgen van zo'n crashdieet, mensen te vaak op de weegschaal gaan kijken of ze zijn afgevallen en hiermee beoordelen of ze goed bezig zijn. Veel beter kunnen ze in de spiegel kijken of ze tevreden zijn of de omvang van hun buik meten. Als je veel gaat sporten, zul je wel degelijk vet kwijtraken, maar daarbij ook weer spieren opbouwen. Hierbij wordt je dus niet lichter, maar wel veel strakker, wat uiteindelijk het mooiste en het gezondste is.

----------


## Atleet

A zo ja dat zijn slechte dieeten. beter wat langzamer en er wat langer over doen dan snel met te weinig cals en goede voeding. Dit zie ik veel te veel gebeuren met als gevolg wat u ook verteld, je stofwisseling word langzaam en je zal dan niet of nauwlijks nog vet afvallen, met het gevolg er uist door aan te komen.

Zelf mag ik best veel eten tijdens het droogtrainen. 100 gram brinta 300 gram rijst 8 snee volkorenbrood met mager vlees, vis of gevogelte, stuk kip of koolvis met groente bij de rijst 2 appels en eiwit shakes. Ik hou me er dan ook strikt aan en dan mag ik op zaterdag of zondag een paar biertjes drinken en een junkmaaltijd nemen. Maar vaak eet ik juist op die dag veel vette vis en noten want bij dit dieet zit ik laag in vet inname en hoog in koohlydraten en eiwitten en gezonde vetten zijn juist belangrijk dus probeer ik daar van zo veel mogelijk op de junkdag te eten. Voor mij werkt dit goed want eerst worden mijn behoeften gemeten en komen er allerlei toeslagen van sport boven op. ik train er gemiddeld zo'n 4 keer per week krachttraining bij en soms wel tot 5 keerextra conditie training er boven op. Ik ben meestadan snel op een laag bodyfat waar na ik erna weer rustig kan opbulken maar ik word dan ook weer wat vetter helaas. Maar goed samen gaat moeilijk spieren opbouwen en kracht zonder ook wat vetter te worden na jaren training.

----------


## lauw8

Ziet er goed uit! Jou doel is dus flink spieren te kweken zoals ik het begrijp. Als ik jou was zou ik daar een superfood bij toevoegen. Sporters concentreren zich meestal op het eten van veel koolhydraten, gezonde vetten etc. Maar daarmee krijg je vaak niet voldoende vitamines, anti-oxidanten, omega-3 en mineralen binnen. Ook niet met 2 appels. Kijk eens naar chia zaden, tarwegras of hennep. Dit kan je simpelweg in een drankje of salade doen, dus dit kost niet veel moeite!

----------


## HJ Boersema

Ik ben zelf overtuigt door Dr. OZ om Rasberry Ketone afslankpillen te gebruiken. Nog te kort dag om te zeggen of ze werken maar het begin is positief! Stuur me een berichtje als je vragen hebt.

----------

